# Logan 922 Lever Collet Closer



## DarrellC (Jun 11, 2020)

I am trying to assembly the 5c collet closer for a Logan 922 lathe.  The previous owner converted the drawbar to a hand wheel.  Does anyone have any documentation or parts list?  I have not been able to find any information on this.  

Is there supposed to be something that threads onto the rear of the spindle?  Right now the lathe has a threaded bushing that I am showing removed in the attached picture.

Does it look like I am missing any pieces?  It looks like there should be something for the cams to go over.

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 12, 2020)

Darrell,

I just looked in Downloads and the only thing I find that might be applicable is a single photograph in the Logan 1956 Lathes Catalog.

To answer your question, there should be something that screws onto the rear threads of the spindle either in place of or in addition to the threaded collar shown in your 4th photo.  I expect that your best bet would be to call Logan and see whether or not they still have the instruction manual for a lever-operated collet closer for the 11".  That may be the only way to determine whether or not you have all of the parts.

Two things that you will need that I do not see are the thread protector for the spindle nose threads and the closer-adapter that fits into the spindle nose taper.  Those are used for both types of collet closer.


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 13, 2020)

I see most of the parts needed to make a lever collet closer. You have the collet tube and you have the thread protector and the 5c adapter and the part that fits on the back of the spindle. That part is the one with the 3 bolts and the od with the slots in it. The 3 bolts are to adjust the od true. You snug the 3 bolts then tap the od true. That part with the slots should screw on where you have taken the threaded ring off. Looks like you have an extra  cap. The Orange one with the handle should slip over the ring with the slots. The slots are used to adjust the collet grip. Then you need an adjustable bracket to attach handle to machine. If you want to go this way email me and I’ll send you a pic of how I made mine. 
Jimatcf@hotmail.com


----------



## DarrellC (Jun 15, 2020)

I called Logan and they sent me a parts diagram and instructions.  It looks like I have everything except a washer that sits between the notched ring and cam fingers.  However I do not believe I have the correct part to screw on the back of the spindle.  Mine has no threads and the instructions said it threads onto the spindle.  Mine also looks like it does not have as many notches as the one in the drawing.

I think I will try threading it for the rear of the spindle and see if it works.

Thanks for the help.

Darrell


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 16, 2020)

OK.  The 2-page .PDF is now in Downloads.  According to the 1953 and 1956 Logan catalogs, it is probably for the Logan 11" lathe Serial Number 52576 and above.  That's what the catalogs show for both the AC-360-1 and the AC-360-3.  So it would be logical to assume that the AC-360-2 fits the same.


----------



## Leal N (Jul 6, 2020)

This appears to be the collar you need.  You have a collar attached to the spine with three hex screws, but there are no internal threads to attach to the end of the spindle?! Here is a pic of the collar on my 955.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It would be a difficult piece to find, but could be made easily enough.  The three hex threads would need to be pretty accurate in order to adjust for run out.


----------

